# Lefthand Canyon - July 5th



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

The CO RBR ride never happened. Rather than trying to organize another ride, I'll just post up that BJII and I are planning on riding up Lefthand on July 5th. This isn't final yet but we're planning on doing this ride on this day. If anyone else would like to join us, I'll post more details as the day arrives.


----------



## Fitwolf (May 2, 2010)

I'm new to the forum and to biking... will you be riding to Ward or Jamestown? Will you ride up and down or make a loop somehow?

I finally rode up Lefthand Canyon to Jamestown and really loved the ride - it was beautiful!


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Out of town.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Out of shape.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

MikeBiker said:


> Out of shape.


That, too.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

This is why the April ride never happened.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Fitwolf said:


> I'm new to the forum and to biking... will you be riding to Ward or Jamestown? Will you ride up and down or make a loop somehow?
> 
> I finally rode up Lefthand Canyon to Jamestown and really loved the ride - it was beautiful!


Dunno, but probably Ward. Haven't been up there this year yet. Could do Super Jamestown to Peak to Peak also, but that's a pretty steep climb once you pass Jamestown.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

The more climbing, the better for me. I need to get in shape for the Mt Evans HC.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Bulldozer said:


> The more climbing, the better for me. I need to get in shape for the Mt Evans HC.


You're probably gonna kill me in the climb. Since I didn't do Ride the Rockies this year I haven't been riding near as much as I did last year.


----------



## divest (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm in...I always have Mondays off. Let me know what time and I can meet you anywhere in Boulder or at 36 and lefthand.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

divest said:


> I'm in...I always have Mondays off. Let me know what time and I can meet you anywhere in Boulder or at 36 and lefthand.


I'll let BJII decide where to meet. I'd like to start before lunch but not too early. I have to drive up from Highlands Ranch.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Bulldozer said:


> I'll let BJII decide where to meet. I'd like to start before lunch but not too early. I have to drive up from Highlands Ranch.


Whattya think..10am or so? A logical start spot is the Bustop--plenty of parking.


----------



## brasstacks (Jun 23, 2009)

How about a group ride through Blackhawk?


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Whattya think..10am or so? A logical start spot is the Bustop--plenty of parking.


I could go as early as 9am.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Bulldozer said:


> I could go as early as 9am.


9 works for me also...wasn't sure how early you wanted to get up that morning.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Bustop
9am
Monday, July 5th

Open invitation to anyone that wants to show up.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

I rode LHC this last Saturday. I'm old fat and slow. 2:06 from the Greenbriar to Peak to Peak at Ward. 

I'm not sure what the weekend plans are. I need to check with my events coordiantor. I"m sure she has something planned. Usually I end up starting between 6 and 6:30, so if I go, look for a lounge Jersey on the way down when you are on the way up.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Chain said:


> look for a lounge Jersey on the way down when you are on the way up.


You'll be the guy fixing a flat?


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> You'll be the guy fixing a flat?


Most likely. 

My wife and I went for a tandem ride up in Estes over Fathers day. We were heading from the North Entrance of RMNP back down to town doing about 35mph. The steering got loose.... front flat tire. That was a bit scary.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm preparing for the ride this week by eating and drinking too much and lounging in a boat.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I'm preparing for the ride this week by eating and drinking too much and lounging in a boat.


I"m building a playhouse for my daughter and will probably, maybe, might.... possibly, most likely will have to work if anybody in my office can make a decision about a new system that might, might not, could possibly, but might not be able to , but even if it's not working correctly, might just possibly go live, except for if it doesn't. 

So it's an absoutelymaybepossiblynot scenario.... and I thought i had commitment problems..


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Who's bringing the post-ride beer?


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

I'll be there, with beer of course. 

9 am BussTop, Monday!


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Unless I receive a spousal veto for some unknown reason I should be there at 9am on Monday dressed to sweat. A friend of mine from up in the mountains will be along also.


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

I will try to make it, need to get my hear rate up at lest once before Triple Bypass. How long are you guys thinking about being out, 3 or 4 hours?


----------



## divest (Feb 8, 2010)

I'll be there probably too early... blue and white jersey and a beat up orange motobecane.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

JohnHemlock said:


> I will try to make it, need to get my hear rate up at lest once before Triple Bypass. How long are you guys thinking about being out, 3 or 4 hours?


Depends on how fast you are. 

//3 hours should do it.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Lounge kit is washed and ready, legs shaved. Now if I could only figure out how to lose 30 pounds by tomorrow morning. 

See you there at 9.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

I tried to make it out to meet you guys but had to buzz into work for a bit. how was it??


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

wiz525 said:


> I tried to make it out to meet you guys but had to buzz into work for a bit. how was it??


Fun as always. Sledgehammer took some pics and is supposed to be posting a ride report. Let's just say I can still feel my legs this morning.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Chain said:


> Fun as always. Sledgehammer took some pics and is supposed to be posting a ride report. Let's just say I can still feel my legs this morning.


Yeah fun ride. I was worthless all afternoon after the ride.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Yeah fun ride. I was worthless all afternoon after the ride.


I was worthless before the ride, but did okay anyway.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

The only picture I got. Sledgehammer at the top...

View attachment 204735


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Chain said:


> The only picture I got. Sledgehammer at the top...
> 
> View attachment 204735


Can that be called the walk of shame?


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> Can that be called the walk of shame?


Naaaa... You can't criticize a guy for showing a little ingenuity.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Bummer I had to work.


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice to meet you guys, thanks for saving me a beer. Next time I won't hit the snooze button 5 times.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

JohnHemlock said:


> Nice to meet you guys, thanks for saving me a beer. Next time I won't hit the snooze button 5 times.


Nice to meet you also. :thumbsup: Have fun on the Triple.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Ride Report is Finally up over in CT&RR

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2866075#post2866075


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> Can that be called the walk of shame?



I don't know that I would have made it to the store without that nice man and his dogs!:blush2:


----------

